# Manton & Smith bike



## Vintage Rod (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi all, I'm new here.  I'm not a collector, but I found this site while researching a bike I recently purchased.  I must say . . . this site is a fabulous resource!

The bike is a Manton & Smith.  I'm needing some parts and hoped this would be the place to make some connections.  Here's what I'm after:
1)  dark blue rear rack (I attached a pic from a recent post on here showing the style)
2)  headlight (I'm good with anything that is period correct and in original condition)
3)  front wheel (the one I have is chrome.  I want to match the rear as seen in the pics)
4)  tires (these are practically new.  I'd rather have a matched pair of originals)

I really like the "survivor" look, so parts with a little wear and tear work better for me.

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2018)

I have a rack like that if you want it reg. $50 shipped but it's not blue, so $40 to you. way better shape than that one too.


----------



## Vintage Rod (Dec 3, 2018)

bricycle said:


> I have a rack like that if you want it reg. $50 shipped but it's not blue, so $40 to you. way better shape than that one too.



Thanks for letting me know.  I would like to see a pic if that's possible.  I will probably hold out for blue for a little while, but I know that's a long shot.  I may well be interested.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 3, 2018)

I believe I may have one in blue ... I see Tommorow


----------



## Vintage Rod (Dec 3, 2018)

As I’m looking around, I’m noticing that my version of the rack attaches right to the fender and does not have the brackets that go down to the wheel center.  Will this be harder to track down?


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Dec 4, 2018)

That is a great project you have.  Love the Manton & Smith bikes.  I think if you find a rack you like you can just take the legs off and make a bracket to attach it to the fender. @scrubbinrims has a white one that would match the patina look you want. Can you post a closer picture of the wheel you eant to match please?  If you are looking to make this one a rider I would order a set of new Chain Treads for it here on the cabe.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 4, 2018)

Vintage Rod said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. I'm not a collector, but I found this site while researching a bike I recently purchased. I must say . . . this site is a fabulous resource!
> 
> The bike is a Manton & Smith. I'm needing some parts and hoped this would be the place to make some connections. Here's what I'm after:
> 1) dark blue rear rack (I attached a pic from a recent post on here showing the style)
> ...




That rack looks later ,do you mind sharing a pic with the tank off . Really Cool bike .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 4, 2018)

Looks like this one only yours got locking fork . Do you have the key ? Manton &Smith /CW
Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 4, 2018)

Very nice find, you will get help on here for sure. I've had 2 of these bikes, but with no key lock! Here are pics of my 2 Manton Smith I've had but are gone now!


----------



## Vintage Rod (Dec 4, 2018)

Neanderthal77 said:


> That is a great project you have.  Love the Manton & Smith bikes.  I think if you find a rack you like you can just take the legs off and make a bracket to attach it to the fender. @scrubbinrims has a white one that would match the patina look you want. Can you post a closer picture of the wheel you eant to match please?  If you are looking to make this one a rider I would order a set of new Chain Treads for it here on the cabe.



I’m open to white, as long as it’s yellowed like the white on the bike. I’m attaching a pic of the wheel I want to match. It sort of looks like galvanized metal the way the rust appears. Has never had paint, and I can’t imagine it ever being chrome. 

Besides loving the bike for what it is, it also has a cool story. On the seat tube is a Harley Davidson dealer sticker from the 40’s. The story is that the bike was used as a rental/loaner at the dealership. Now I know they could have put them on every bike they sold, as they did sell bicycles. It just seems to me that they wouldn’t use HD stickers on every bicycle. Either way, I’m researching and found the shop owner and old photos. He was a well known hillclimber, riding Harley’s, in the thirties and early forties.  I’ll attach a couple pics I found. I love a good story, ands it’s even more reason to keep it original. 

The bike came from a collector of early motorcycles here in Kansas.


----------



## Vintage Rod (Dec 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 913847
> You’re right, I would call them fraternal twins. .  Other than the head badge and locking fork, they’d be hard to tell apart. If I just had that rack and headlight, I’d be set.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vintage Rod (Dec 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Looks like this one only yours got locking fork . Do you have the key ? Manton &Smith /CW
> Nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I don’t have key but a locksmith assured me he could make one.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 4, 2018)

Do you have any more parts ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vintage Rod (Dec 4, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Very nice find, you will get help on here for sure. I've had 2 of these bikes, but with no key lock! Here are pics of my 2 Manton Smith I've had but are gone now!
> View attachment 913850
> View attachment 913870



Very nice!


----------



## Vintage Rod (Dec 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Do you have any more parts ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I don’t have any parts, but I did get a couple late 50s early 60s Evans bikes in the deal.  I don’t think they’re anything special.  Oh, and I do have a Schwinn Lil’ Tiger Stingray.  That’s the extent of my biking at the moment.


----------



## Vintage Rod (Dec 6, 2018)

I remembered a light that I got years ago, so I dug it out to see if it would work on this m&s bike. The color compliments the wheel finish nicely. Problem is, the mount on the light has one big shaft, but the fender has the two smaller holes.  There is a blue light on here listed by @scrubbinrims that looks to have the correct mount, but its a little more than I want to spend right now. So here are the options I thinking through:

1) alter my light to fit fender. 
2) drill fender to accept light. (Not wild about this)
3) sell/trade my light and try to buy the one from @scrubbinrims. I included a pic from scrubbinrims listing for reference.  I also need to know what kind of value my light has so I know how it compares to the one for sale. 

I truly appreciate your thoughts/advice.


----------



## Vintage Rod (Dec 18, 2018)

Good evening, all.  Well, I'm making some progress.  I bought a headlight from Nickinator on ebay, and some old whitewalls from Nashman which I should have in the next few days.  I'm still needing a rack and some grips.  I'm attaching pics of the two styles of rack that would be correct.  Blue original paint is obviously preferred, but I'm open.


----------

